
Chrome/macOS users in The Netherlands cannot visit google.com or google.nl - dutchbrit
Users cannot visit google.com or google.nl in The Netherlands on Mac OSX &amp; Chrome in the latest update, our whole company is experiencing this issue since this morning.<p>For those experiencing this issue, disable the following setting in chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;flags&#x2F; :<p>Experimental QUIC protocol Mac, Windows, Linux, Chrome OS, Android
Enable experimental QUIC protocol support. #enable-quic
======
nissarup
Quicker link to the setting: chrome://flags/#enable-quic

I had the same problem this morning. Disabling QUIC solved it.

~~~
msiebuhr
I experienced problems with several Google services from DK after upgrading
Chrome this morning.

Disabling QIUC as parent links to unbroke things for me.

------
mgoetzke
same here in Germany on windows this morning.. also had to disable QUIC.

Funnily I switched to Microsoft Edge for a short while, but have once again
realized why its unusable. After about 1-2 minutes using it, the entire
browser became unresponsive for about 60 seconds. Afterwards I couldnt press
sign-in on YouTube because an invisible IFrame from the OneNote Web Clipper
Extension was overlaying it. Nobody seems to be testing those either :)

~~~
nikanj
No dedicated testing team is ever going to beat the developers dogfooding the
tool daily. I wish I had access to metrics from stackoverflow et al, to see if
Microsoft inhouse developers use Edge

~~~
cm2187
I don't think they use Office either.

The only software where you can tell that they dogfood it is Visual Studio.
Every change makes sense, is useful, user friendly and corresponds to problems
I have met.

The other software that you would assume they dogfood but it doesn't show is
Windows 10...

~~~
JBReefer
What? I'm sure they use Office at MS, it's used in every other non-sv office
I've ever worked at.

~~~
cm2187
The 2007 UI was a major step backward in term of productivity. Everyone I know
who uses Office extensively still miss the 2003 UI.

Also there are lots of use cases that they never bothered fixing or improving,
which show they don't really use it. Like non resizable windows in excel (eg
function wizard). Linking a powerpoint deck to an excel model (no good
solution now). No way to do placeholders within a textbox in powerpoint (like
you can in word). VBA not having evolved in nearly 20 years. You don't see
this sort of "I don't give a shit" attitude with Visual Studio.

I am sure someone in the finance or marketing department at Microsoft uses
office and is as frustrated as every other power user. But the developers in
the office team clearly do not use their own product. If there are still any
dev in the office team. The only changes I see from version to version are
purely cosmetic.

~~~
jorvi
Pretty much everyone I know likes the Ribbon UI, you don't have to drill down
in nearly as much menus. Granted, it only really started to get better after
2011, but its excellent now. There's a reason there's such a huge pressure on
LibreOffice to come with some kind of interface paradigm that doesn't feel
like it's from the 90s.

~~~
rabboRubble
My main and continuing complaint with the Ribbon is that using it is slow. It
encourages mouse usage and if you have to use a mouse for an operation, the
operation is slow.

Not to mention that the action of the Ribbon is kind of seizure inducing as
the entire thing is in constant change as various objects are selected thereby
unhiding specialized menus.

I've taken to minimizing the entire Ribbon so I don't have to see it,
requiring me to re-learn and re-memorize the multi-key keyboard shortcuts
since they are different than the 2003 version.

If I could kill the Ribbon with fire, I would.

------
Severian
Direct fiber connection to Level 3 (Columbus, Ohio) here at work. Had to
disable QUIC as I am getting the same errors as well when trying to access
Google. Using local DNS, not sure what upstream DNS we are using though.

~~~
profmonocle
It's happening in Minneapolis on Comcast as well. Requests will hang for a
while and eventually fail with "ERR_QUIC_PROTOCOL_ERROR".

------
Mojah
Regardless of this issue, the QUIC protocol is still fascination and deserves
some attention: [https://ma.ttias.be/googles-quic-protocol-moving-web-tcp-
udp...](https://ma.ttias.be/googles-quic-protocol-moving-web-tcp-udp/)

This looks like an implementation error, either client or server-side.

------
atsjie
Had the same issue. Restart didn't work and Safari was working fine.

For me what worked was removing Google's DNS server 8.8.8.8 from my network
settings and voila; it worked.

------
mschwaig
Is there a more detailed write-up about what exactly is causing the problem?

~~~
nailer
If there is, please submit it to HN and let's get an accurate summary of
what's happening, i.e. 'Some Dutch and German providers break QUIC'.

------
dutchbrit
Map overview shows that Berlin might be experiencing the same issue:
[http://allestoringen.be/problemen/google/kaart/](http://allestoringen.be/problemen/google/kaart/)

~~~
postit
Indeed. I had this problem yesterday.

------
d99kris
I've had problems with QUIC in various networks (corp, home) mainly in
Singapore for more than a year. Until the point I disable QUIC as one of the
first steps when I encounter GMail connectivity problems from Chrome/Chromium
on a fresh machine.

I find it odd that QUIC is enabled by default when it apparently has poor
fallback capabilities to "non-QUIC" mode.

~~~
r1ch
The internet is in a pretty sad state if a simple UDP stream isn't possible
any more because of interfering middleboxes. It's not like QUIC is a new IP
protocol. One of the reasons for lack of good fallback is probably an
expectation that basic IP operations are functional.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I'm guessing NAT has a lot to do with UDP issues on the interwebz.

------
Carducci
I am on Ubuntu and have exactly the same issue for google.nl, youtube.com and
google.com.

So it is not only on Mac OS X

Edit: And it started working again :)

------
daw___
Any explaination about this?

~~~
VMG
QUIC is quite interesting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUIC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUIC)

~~~
zodiakzz
So.. Dutch ISPs - or someone else along the route - interfering with UDP
traffic?

~~~
dz0ny
I suspect they are throttling UDP traffic on "non-web" ports, traffic might
look like torrent encrypted stream :). Anyway you can test whats going on with
[https://github.com/lucas-clemente/quic-go](https://github.com/lucas-
clemente/quic-go)

~~~
makruiten
This is probably not the case, as traffic shaping is illegal in The
Netherlands.

~~~
greglindahl
In a world where every router has the capability to do things which are
illegal in various countries, do you think that Netherlands ISPs always obey
the law? In the US, convention center operators keep on getting busted for
sending deauth packets to "rogue" WiFi access points, i.e. those brought in by
conference attendees and exhibitors.

~~~
makruiten
The Dutch internet market is not really comparable to the US market. We do not
have data limits for cable/dsl/fiber and I've never had issues downloading
torrents at full speed, even before the net neutrality law.

------
puzzles
Is this the reason googleapis is having trouble? Maps and fonts are really
slow for me today.

~~~
dutchbrit
Yes, we experienced the same issue with our clients. Disabling QUIC solves
this issue.

------
OrangeTux
Dutch here. I can confirm the issue. Problem also appears on Chromebook and
Linux. Solution as proposed in an other comment in thread solves the problem.

------
jjpe
Ah so that's what was going on. The issue insofar I could perceive it is fixed
now though. All googly sites are up again.

------
jtsylve
I happen to be in the Netherlands today and have had no problem using Google
on OS X & Chrome

------
pjmlp
I have started experimenting the same last year on our Android devices at a
customer network, thanks to QUIC we weren't able to use their network
authentication any longer.

For some reason, even disabling it did not help.

Our workaround, was to use the old system browser for authentication and then
switch to using chrome after being authenticated.

------
sirolf
El Capitan latest public beta, with Version 58.0.3029.19 beta (64-bit) no
problems.

------
hanley
This is happening for me in the US East Coast and disabling QUIC fixed the
issue.

------
mikkelwf
Danish google down as well..

~~~
madsohm
Google.dk works fine from my newly updated Chrome on macOS.

------
NetStrikeForce
Anyone got a packet capture and can tell what's the problem?

------
JDevlieghere
Same here in Belgium :-(

------
Moter8
Having the same issue (behind a company network) in Germany.

------
phillipseamore
We had no issues today - but we are IPv6

~~~
phillipseamore
Also those of you who have disabled QUIC - you should enable it again. It has
a serious benefit for most of Google services.

------
DeepYogurt
Works for me...

------
daanaerts
Confirm issue here as well

------
kek3434
ok mom

------
tinco
The title is misleading, Google has not broken anything, Dutch providers have.
I hope Google will do nothing, and the providers will be pressured into fixing
their shitty hardware.

~~~
Mojah
I work a Belgian hosting provider, directly uplinked to our datacenter via
Cogent/TINET. The same happened here.

There's no hardware cause, it appears to be a minor chrome update combined
with a QUIC server-side update (unconfirmed) that caused issues. As soon as
Chrome auto-updates to the next minor release, things appear better (but not
fully fixed).

It's entirely in the browser <-> Google server-side, ISPs have nothing to do
with this.

~~~
tinco
Alright, thanks, and sorry for implicating you. I guess it's the history of
ISP's messing with transport layer protocols that got me finger pointing.

------
kek3434
fuc u nunbs jajajdjajdja

------
bamb00zl3
good time to switch to startpage.com....

------
jbverschoor
No problems here. Must be one of the shitty providers like ziggo or kpn

------
1_player
I'm going to hijack this thread to describe something weird that's happened to
me yesterday w/ Google: just connected on my usual BT (UK) wifi, and when I
opened google.com, Safari complained about an invalid SSL certificate: it was
self-signed, with expiration in 2111. After a dozen refreshes, everything
started to work, with the correct certificate.

Anybody seen anything like that? Is it possible that a corrupted packet could
appear as a self-signed certificate? Did some MITM screw up?

~~~
0x0
You should post the certificate details here. Issuer, fingerprint, etc.

~~~
1_player
I was so weirded out I totally forgot. How dumb of me. I'll just ascribe it to
a glitch in the matrix.

